# Querschnitt



## Arbeiter2011 (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo hab mal wieder ne Frage 

Ich möchte für die 3 Phasen der Einspeisung je eine 230V/1mA Glimmlampe zur Kontrolle einbauen, darf ich nun einfach von den Klemmen oder vom Hauptschalter mit einem kleineren Querschnitt z.B 0,5mm abgreifen?
Eine Sicherung für den Leitungsschutz der Leitung zu den Glimmlampen hinfürend möchte ich mir sparen. Klar könnte man auch NSGAFÖU, aber selbst dies ist mir zu störich wegen der dicken Isolierung.
Ist dies so zulässig Querschnitt reduzierung ohne Sicherung bei so kleinen Verbrauchern?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Juli 2011)

Wenn das Kabel im Kurzschlussfall spektakulär abbrennt, ist das zu Weihnachten bei geöffneter Schaltschranktüre sicher stimmungsvoll...


----------



## MrLeeh (20 Juli 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Kabel im Kurzschlussfall spektakulär abbrennt, ist das zu  Weihnachten bei geöffneter Schaltschranktüre sicher stimmungsvoll... :wink:



Im Kurzschlussfall kommt doch auf jeden Fall der Leitungsschutzschalter. Problematisch ist doch eher das Thema Überlast.

Laut DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 7.2.8 muss eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung überall dort angebracht sein wo eine Reduzierung des Leiterquerschnittes oder eine andere Änderung die Stromblastbarkeit der Leiter vermindert, ausgenommen wo alle folgenden Bedingungen erfüllt sind:

- Strombelastbarkeit des Leiters entspricht der der Last
- Teil des Leiters zwischen Stelle der Verminderung und dem Ort der Überstromschutzeinrichtung ist nicht länger als 3m
- Leiter ist so verlegt, dass die Möglichkeit eines Kurzschlusses vermindert ist (Gehäuse, Kabelkanal).

mfg


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo,


Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> Hallo hab mal wieder ne Frage
> 
> Ich möchte für die 3 Phasen der Einspeisung je eine 230V/1mA Glimmlampe zur Kontrolle einbauen, darf ich nun einfach von den Klemmen oder vom Hauptschalter mit einem kleineren Querschnitt z.B 0,5mm abgreifen?
> Eine Sicherung für den Leitungsschutz der Leitung zu den Glimmlampen hinfürend möchte ich mir sparen. Klar könnte man auch NSGAFÖU, aber selbst dies ist mir zu störich wegen der dicken Isolierung.
> Ist dies so zulässig Querschnitt reduzierung ohne Sicherung bei so kleinen Verbrauchern?


 
Habe ich das richtig verstanden:
Du hast z. B. eine mit 100A abgesicherte 35mm²-Zuleitung und willst nun von den 35mm²-Klemmen mittels einem H07V-K 1,5mm² (oder kleiner) direkt auf deine Glimmlampen gehen?



MfG


----------



## -V- (20 Juli 2011)

Wie sind immer mit kurzschlussfester Leitung vom Hauptschalter auf ein Sicherungselemt gegangen (Neozd/Feinsicherung), vor dann aufs ein Phasenüberwachungsrelais oder in deinem Fall halt die Glimmlampen.

Kleiner Hinweis noch: Wir haben mal bei einer Anlage die Glimmlampen gegen LEDs getausch (Moeller). Das Ergebnis war, daß auch beim Phasenausfall alle 3 LEDs leuchteten.


----------



## steschl (21 Juli 2011)

Moin Moin ,

Das was du vor hast darfst du so auf jeden Fall nicht machen. In der Regel würde man das , wie schon beschrieben mit einem Phasenüberwachungsrelais lösen. Wenn du darauf verzichten willst , wirst du trotzdem nicht um eine entsprechende Absicherung herum kommen .

Je nachdem wie du die Glimmlampen absicherst , musst du aber von der Einspeiseklemme zum Absicherungselement einen entsprechenden Querschnitt in kurzschlussfester Leitung verlegen , der dem Strom der hauptabsicherung gewachsen ist . Habe die Belastbarkeitstabelle nicht zur Hand aber aus dem Kopf denke ich mal dürfte das ein 16mm² werden. Erst DANN darfst du von der Absicherung weiter in 1,5mm² gehen. 

PS : Ich verbaue gerne Sicherungs-Lastschalter ( mit Neozed.Sicherungen) . Super Sache


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (21 Juli 2011)

@ Sockenralf

nein komme mit 4mm2 rein und will dann mit 0,5 auf die Glimmlampen.

 -"hier stand mal Unsinn" @Verpolt mein Fehler

- Teil des Leiters zwischen Stelle der Verminderung und dem Ort der Überstromschutzeinrichtung ist nicht länger als 3m
- Leiter ist so verlegt, dass die Möglichkeit eines Kurzschlusses vermindert ist (Gehäuse, Kabelkanal).

diese Bedingungen sind erfüllt also von daher denke(hoffe) ich es ist so ok?!


----------



## Verpolt (21 Juli 2011)

Hi,



> Strombelastbarkeit des Leiters entspricht der der Last



4mm² vs 0,5mm² ???  bei einem Schluss auf der 0,5mm² Leitung, brennt dir der Draht irgendwann durch, bevor die Absicherung fliegt.


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2011)

4mm² das sind dann wohl irgendwas zwischen 16 und 32A.
Anyhow, Fakt ist, das es sehr anzuraten wäre, das ganze nochmal mit einem Neozed-Element mit z.B. 2A abzusichern.

0,5 kannst du eh vergessen, wenn dann mindestens 0,75 (Mindestquerschnitt Hauptstromkreise).

Die genannten Bedingungen sind nicht erfüllt, weil du dich ja offensichtlich weigerst eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung z.B. Neozed-Element zu installieren.

@steschl
Wenn ich schon eine Kurzschlussfeste Leitung verlege, z.B. NSGAFÖU,
dann kann ich den Querschnitt soweit reduzieren, wie ich das ganze für meinen Betriebsstrom halt brauche.
Also gerne auch ein 1,5mm2 NSGAFÖU an eine 1000A Einspeisung, ist überhaupt kein Thema, und absolut zulässig.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Juli 2011)

MrLeeh schrieb:


> Im Kurzschlussfall kommt doch auf jeden Fall der Leitungsschutzschalter. Problematisch ist doch eher das Thema Überlast



Genaugenommen ist der Glühfaden einer Lampe auch fast eine Kurzschlussbelastung. Je nach Absicherung davor ist eine dünne Leitung dann auch nichts anderes mehr und brennt ab, ohne dass die Sicherung was mitkriegt.
Kurz gesagt: Entweder kurzschlussfeste Leitung oder passende Absicherung. Alles Andere ist Pfusch!


----------



## MrLeeh (22 Juli 2011)

> Teil des Leiters zwischen Stelle der Verminderung und dem Ort der Überstromschutzeinrichtung ist nicht länger als 3m


Wie kann ich den Satz dann interpretieren? Ich muss die Leitung absichern. Der LS kann aber bis zu 3m hinter der Stelle der Querschnittsverjüngung liegen.


----------



## Lupo (22 Juli 2011)

Worum geht es denn jetzt hier ?
Um ein eventuell fragwürdiges Hintertürchen so einer sowieso schon fragwürdigen Problemstellung ? Aus meiner Sicht wurde die Lösung und die richtige Vorgehensweise hier doch schon genannt - falls die unbequem ist so ist das auch kein Problem. Es gibt da ja auch noch die Sub-Unternehmen mit den roten Tatü-Tata-Autos, die im V-Fall ja dnn gerne weiterhelfen ...


----------



## repök (24 Juli 2011)

*das ist jetzt nicht wahr.....*



Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> Hallo hab mal wieder ne Frage
> 
> Ich möchte für die 3 Phasen der Einspeisung je eine 230V/1mA Glimmlampe zur Kontrolle einbauen, darf ich nun einfach von den Klemmen oder vom Hauptschalter mit einem kleineren Querschnitt z.B 0,5mm abgreifen?
> Eine Sicherung für den Leitungsschutz der Leitung zu den Glimmlampen hinfürend möchte ich mir sparen. Klar könnte man auch NSGAFÖU, aber selbst dies ist mir zu störich wegen der dicken Isolierung.
> Ist dies so zulässig Querschnitt reduzierung ohne Sicherung bei so kleinen Verbrauchern?



er nennt hier bezeichnugen für kabel die eigentlich nur ein fachmann(frau) wissen kann, und dann so eine frage? das ist für mich ein grund ihn zurück in die lehre zu schicken. man, sowas geht doch gar nicht. ich könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas lese.....


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (24 Juli 2011)

@repök 
du hast recht dann kotz ruhig ... aber die Idee stammt nicht von mir sondern von einem langjährigen erfahrenen *Elektroingenieur* der dies genauso Jahre lang ausgeführt hatt. Deswegen war ich ja auch unsicher ob man dies so praktizieren kann und hab einfach mal nachgefragt......


----------



## 190B (24 Juli 2011)

Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> aber die Idee stammt nicht von mir sondern von einem langjährigen erfahrenen *Elektroingenieur* der dies genauso Jahre lang ausgeführt hatt.


 
Aber zum Forum hast Du mehr Vertrauen?


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (24 Juli 2011)

An erster Stelle vertrau ich mir, und ja nach dem was ich so alles bis jetzt gesehen habe was so verbaut wurde trau ich dem Forum mehr Kompetenz zu als Ihm....


----------



## -V- (24 Juli 2011)

Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> @repök
> du hast recht dann kotz ruhig ... aber die Idee stammt nicht von mir sondern von einem langjährigen erfahrenen *Elektroingenieur* der dies genauso Jahre lang ausgeführt hatt. Deswegen war ich ja auch unsicher ob man dies so praktizieren kann und hab einfach mal nachgefragt......



Ingenieure neigen auch machmal zu seltsamen Lösungen.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren aml den Fall, daß anstelle von kurzschlussfester Leitung H07V-K verwendet würde. Als es dann zum Kurzschluss gekommen ist, war Verfolgung der Leitung in Kanal ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 Juli 2011)

Das Schöne an der Elektrotechnik ist doch, dass man meistens mit Logik und Physik weiterkommt. Und da auch ein Ingenieur nicht daran vorbeikommt, wird die Leitung im Fehlerfall ggf. einen Brand auslösen. Damit muss man wohl auch nicht mehr nach irgendwelchen Auswegen suchen, die so eine Konstruktion doch zulassen.


----------

